# Jerome Powell's Poor Decisions Have Cost America 4.5 Trillion Dollars !!!....



## nononono (May 2, 2019)

This guy has got to go.....

Since last year his decisions have cost the United States Stock Market 
$ 4.5 Trillion Dollars.....That is one quarter the National Debt....
Had he kept his grubby paws off the interest rates we probably could have paid off
the National Debt figuratively.....

And thanks to the Rotten Rhinos in the Senate, Stephen Moore has withdrawn his
name for consideration....
And thanks to the Rotten Rhinos in the Senate, Herman Cain has withdrawn his 
name for consideration.....

The Rhinos and Dirty Democrats are doing every thing they can to put the 
United States on track for a recession....The Economy is Booming and these acts
are out and out sabotage to torpedo our POTUS'S efforts at making this country
solid and financially secure....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> This guy has got to go.....
> 
> Since last year his decisions have cost the United States Stock Market
> $ 4.5 Trillion Dollars.....That is one quarter the National Debt....
> ...


They sold off near 800 billion in bonds which reduced the money supply, naturally increasing the interest rates or cost of money.  It has driven down home equity significantly in some places making it a little easier for savers to buy a home.  Savers have rarely been rewarded for their financial discipline.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

It sucks for those who lost equity beyond 70% CLTV but thats why it pays to use cheaper money sooner than when you sell 7 or 30 years later!


----------

